# Dolores running!?!???



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

According to mtn. buzz flows, dove creek to bedrock has a bubble of 1860. Any one know if hell froze over and there is water some how in the dolores? Or the gauge is just screwed up?


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Just flash floods. You already missed it.


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

I sure wish she would run again. 


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Now if we just had a house boat, and a team of trained dolphins...
Or one well placed earth Quake....


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

damn it!
Time to consider guerrilla tactics.
Anyone have the number at the lock house at McPhee?


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Didn't it run for a while this spring?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

soggy_tortillas said:


> Didn't it run for a while this spring?


The san miguel down ran for quite some time, actually was able to boat part of that stretch this spring,  
I never noticed the dolores above the san miguel run, but i was on some other awesome river trips, and may have missed it( doubt it though).

Would be great if all most an entire river did not get used for irrigation.

Kinda like people watering lawns in denver, and fraser colorado.
There is water use, and then there is water abuse.


----------

